# Hemmoriods (sorry so blunt)



## PerfectMistake (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, so a little under month after childbirth I develop an internal hemmoriod.

And it will not go awaaaayyyy!!! I have used creams forever, and it seems to get a bit better, but I can still feel it when I go "number two".

Is there ANY more tips you guys can throw out there, or at least tell me how much longer this is supposed to last! It's been over a month!!

Sorry if this kinda grosses you out or something!! I really needed to bring it up


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2006)

hm I donÂ´t know much about haemorrhoids (although my dad had them for years and finally got surgery for it) but I thought the internal ones you canÂ´t really treat with creams.

did you ever see a proctologist? maybe it has to be ligated or removed with ugh whatÂ´s that in english...sorry my dictionary didnÂ´t have that word.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry because I know how painful they can be. I know a natural remedy that will help you.

A friend of the family told my dad about it a long time ago when he had been having so much trouble and was almost to the point of surgery since nothing was helping. He tried it and surprisingly it worked!

It's worked for me and everyone i've told that has had the balls to try it so definitely give it a try!

Okay, this is what you do...

Go buy some potatoes and grate one or two (depending on the size) onto some wax paper or saran wrap. It will be kinda messy and juicy when you're done. Now sit your bare behind on it. Make sure the potatoes are juicy and piled in the right spot where it's getting up there good. (Sorry, i'm trying best to word this right and it sounds funny but I swear it works!)

I sat my waxed paper on top of the commode (with the lid down ofcourse) and i'm not sure how long I sat on it but I remember doing it until the potatoes seemed to dry up and were no longer juicy. You do this several times throughout the day and you will be amazed.

The potatoes have something that draws the inflammation out, shrinking the rhoids.

I will check with my dad and see if he remembers how long it was suggested to him to sit on it and how often.

Let me know how it works. Feel better soon!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you called your doc about it?

It seems to happen to some...are you taking stool softeners? It's supposed to make it easier to go without pushing/straining too much. Also, make sure you're drinking enough water and eating lots and lots of fiber.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 12, 2006)

I had them after both my kiddos. I never found out what helps! lol! I used the creams when it was really bad. 3 years later, I'm doing ok!lol! I wish I could help. Best of luck!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm fortunate I didn't have that problem after having either child. It was a concern though for me if it should/did happen. I recommend going to the doctor. Lisa's natural remedy may work, weird though it may seem... Seems to be a proven one though! Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## redrocks (Jun 12, 2006)

I had them a few years back. Creams work good during the day while your active but when you are home I was told the biggest things were to keep your stool soft and to take "sits" baths. (not sure on the spelling)

Fill up a basin or a bathtub with about 3 inches of hot/warm water. NO SOAP. and just sit there for 20 minutes. Do this a couple times a day for a week and it should feel so much better. I'd take a book or magazine in there with me and be fully dressed on the top half of my body.



What a pretty picture that was! LOL

Also, the doctor put me on the diverticulitus diet for a month. Stay away from the following foods:

Nuts, seeds, uncooked vegetables, corn, popcorn, salads. Those items have a harder time digesting and passing. It helps your bottom end heal.

Good Luck.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can go to a surgeon where they will band them, literallt. I used to work for a surgeon for 4 years and people would come in and we would stretch tiny rubber band and put them around the hemorrhoid and it cuts off the circulation to it and it falls off. There is no pain involved. However, the surgeon I worked for said that a hemorrhoidectomy is as painful as open heart surgery. This procedure is done in the office and you can retrurn to work immediatelt.


----------



## Lia (Jun 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* You can go to a surgeon where they will band them, literallt. I used to work for a surgeon for 4 years and people would come in and we would stretch tiny rubber band and put them around the hemorrhoid and it cuts off the circulation to it and it falls off. There is no pain involved. However, the surgeon I worked for sayd that a hemorrhoidectomy is as painful as open heart surgery. It hurts to heal, not the surgery itself. The hemorroids are removed and the space is left to heal for itself (it doesn't have stitches to remove)...


----------



## ivette (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd say see a doctor first. you could also try a sitz bath (i think thats what its called), where you sit in a tub of water that is treated w/ medicine, epsom salt, etc. that might sooth the area

for you


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 13, 2006)

I just wish it was an external - those seem much easier to fix!!!

I will try the potato thing once i actually get some time!!


----------

